# My experience with freecreditreport.com :-(



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

When we were looking to get a house last year I signed up for freecreditreport.com. I thought I was paying a one time fee of like 30 bux for the 3 bureau credit scores. Well hubby noticed last week there was a pending charge for $14.95 on his card from them, and they had charged him every month for nearly a year. Well I looked into it, and it turns out in the fine print that when you order the 3 score report, you give them permission to charge you every month for the 1 bureau report. That was my mistake, I should have read more carefully. So I look into cancelling, and the only way to cancel is to call them, there is NO way to cancel online. So I call, and the woman (who barely speaks english) refuses to listen to me. I keep saying, just cancel everything, do not ever charge me again, and she keeps saying that I should buy the membership for half off, and have I looked at this benefit, or that benefit. After a long time, I finally get through to her, and she cancels me, and says that my membership expires in one month. I asked why even though it was my billing cycle day and the charge is pending they won't cancel todays charge. I literally called at 9am on the date of the charge. They said they have a NO REFUND policy. They will not issue a refund under any circumstances!!! They got an entire year from me, and all I ask is to cancel a charge that has not been completed yet! They will never get my business again! I have contacted the BBB, but it is going no where, the company just keeps saying that no refunds is in their terms blah blah blah. I plan to report them to every site and agency I can. I know 15 bux is basically nothing, but they shouldn't be allowed to do this. I have never been a member of anything that would not let you cancel on your billing date, and refund all pending charges. So consumers beware! I just wanted to make you all aware of this, their commercials are catchy, but never do business with someone who has a NO REFUND policy, it gives you no protection!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

you should write a letter, send it certified with signature verification requesting the refund. That SHOULD take care of it.


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Good to know!!!! I almost signed up with them a few years back...but there is a govt website that lets you check your credit score once a year for free. Im avoiding that website for a minute or two...LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FYI you can contact each of the credit bureaus directly and get a credit report once a year for free

Equifax: Personal Solutions: Credit Reports, Credit Scores, Protection Against Identity Theft
Credit Report, credit score, and free credit report from Experian
TransUnion - Check Your Credit Report and Credit Score Online, Instantly and Securely


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I basically just signed up for the ease of all 3 in one place, with instant access, I figured 30 bux is not too bad, but I learned my lesson :-(


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually WHEN you sign up you have 9 days to cancel or they charge you.

Also you can get 3 free creditreports a year if you look around. You can get a free credit report from each of the three agencies. 

Oops IBC just posted that!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> Actually WHEN you sign up you have 9 days to cancel or they charge you.
> 
> Also you can get 3 free creditreports a year if you look around. You can get a free credit report from each of the three agencies.
> 
> Oops IBC just posted that!


When I signed up I wanted 1 month of service, I have no problem with that, or the full year I paid by accident. I called on my bill cycle date to cancel, I called before the charge was final, but they refuse to refund it. Forget 9 days, I called at 9am the day of the pending charge.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i too once signed up through them... i happened to check my bank online and saw the pending charge the next month... i called them right then... i told them i was unaware of the monthly charge and they needed to refund my money.. well they did, not sure why they wont for you


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Did you get it charged to a credit card? You can call the credit card company and say you dispute the charges and they were unauthorized, You might not get all the money back for one year but at least they can dispute 6 of them.

I use to work for Citibank and did disputes like that all the time.


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

wow that's aweful. isnt it, every time you check your credit it brings your credit down ? that's what i've always heard....


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me. I kept hanging up on the people until I got someone who would transfer me to a manager. When I first signed up it was on the phone and not on their website. Because I had questions that I wanted to ask before I signed up. They never told me about the charging me every month. I was also signed up and charged for a year. When I finally got a manager on the phone she refunded ALL of my money. It took a few hours of calling but it worked for me. I always do the same thing.

I use to work for AT&T and I knew that some reps will do things for you that others won't. If you keep calling back most of the time you can get anything you want.


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

they just got my friend like that to he was pist


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

they did the same thing to me and I didn't catch it til a full year after they were taking the money out each month I just called them and told them I didnt' authorize that and they gave me my money back in monthly payments......


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> Did you get it charged to a credit card? You can call the credit card company and say you dispute the charges and they were unauthorized, You might not get all the money back for one year but at least they can dispute 6 of them.
> 
> I use to work for Citibank and did disputes like that all the time.


I disputed an Ebay charge one time on my debit card. My bank took the charge off. But months later a collection agency from Ebay was calling me! I will never put my personal debit card info on a site again. From now on I'll just use prepaid visa's for ebay selling and buying.


----------

